# Do You Know Your Computer's Speed?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2016)

My new Windows 10 computer seems very slow, I have a cable connection.  Just did an online test and it showed a download speed of 90.20 Mbps, upload of 6.06 Mbps and ping of 9ms.  Is this slow or fast compared to your computer....just wondering?


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 10, 2016)

What makes your web browsing seem sluggish or snappy depends on the type of website you're visiting.   For example Wikipedia has a basic, plain interface style, not a bunch of heavy code(client side, server side) transactions going on....unlike a lot of commercial websites.  Eg., Sears, BestBuy.


SB, your connection speed is 30 times faster than mine, internet connection speed at our service location is about 3MB/sec. down, and 768KB up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Tn, good to know my speed is fast.  But on my old Lenovo Windows 7 computer, I would visit store websites, wiki, news sites, photo searches and everything went super fast, now it seems to be at a crawl. 

 Plus I'm getting a lot of 'you're not connected to a network' errors, then after a few seconds everything's back to normal.  That happens way too often and that never happened before.  Also some page cannot be displayed errors daily.  So far I'm just using the Edge browser that came with it, and IE which I had to load to make use of my free Norton anti-virus program.  I plan to download the Firefox as you suggested, but I wanted to get rid of all these tiny 'bugs' before loading anything else.


----------

